# BenchPro wood lathe



## otis (Oct 5, 2009)

My father in law gave me BenchPro wood lathe which I use alot. Does anybody know what brand this is. I have tried looking up benchpro, but no finds. I would like to find a face plate and chucks for this lathe, but don't know if any other brands will work on this lathe. The lathe is almost new as my father in law did not use it. I assume it is an off brand or sub brand to a larger manufacturer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Bench Pro wood lathe*

Hi I checked around myself and couldn't come up with who makes it or anything else.but as for faceplates and chucks,all you have to do is find out what thread size the headstock is and get a faceplate or chuck to fit it.It could be 3/4 x 16 or 1 x 8 or even 1 1/4 x 8,but I doubt that.These are the most common sizes.PSI has some good prices on face plates a Chucks.


----------



## otis (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Woodsman-I will try that. I assume BenchPro is just an off brand, but it does do well in turning. Has a 4 speed step down. I have turned straight stock, but have a bowl project I want to try. I will measure the headstock and get the thread size. Thanks for you input.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck with your new toy.Some folks do quite well with those little after market tools.Just don't try to overwork it as they are usually not well built an may break fairly easy.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Model # might help... 

Chances are pretty good it matches up to SOMETHING else. Standard threads, tapers and whatnot... You might be able to find the MFG or owners manual that can tell you what it takes...


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

I run a mini Jet Lathe with a 8TPI spinlde mount. I purchased a baracuda2 chuck set from a seller on ebay. I was very pleased with the price and quality.


----------

